# RBA Stats



## inenigma (26 April 2009)

Does anyone here look at the RBA stats (http://www.rba.gov.au/Statistics/Bulletin/) ??  If so, which ones do you find most useful ??


----------



## Naked shorts (26 April 2009)

inenigma said:


> Does anyone here look at the RBA stats (http://www.rba.gov.au/Statistics/Bulletin/) ??  If so, which ones do you find most useful ??




I did, you get some interesting results when you graph certain figures... such as the Australian money supply....but please, dont turn into some hyperinflation fanatic when looking at these things, bank reserve rates can be easily increase and money can also be physically removed from the system.

Most of the information isn't that relevant to me so I dont check too often. 

The one im most interested in is employment.


----------

